# snake skin Identification



## woodchip (May 17, 2009)

Other than a dead one can someone give me an idea of what type of snake this might have been? I think it is a moccosin(sp) or cottonmouth. Thanks


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 17, 2009)

Eastern Hog Nose: http://www.outdooralabama.com/watchable-wildlife/what/Reptiles/Snakes/ehns.cfm

Cottonmouth and Moccasins usually have a solid band for a pattern, though there are variations and abnormalities that can occur.

It didn't look like a rattlesnake either but it could be pretty close to a Timber Rattler


----------



## wolftat (May 17, 2009)

It looks a bit like prairie rattler which is pretty common for casting pens and they don't get very big, maybe 3-4 feet. Timber rattler is also a possibility. I can compare it to some of the skins in my shop tomorrow and let you know for sure.Does it look like this one?


----------



## OldWrangler (May 17, 2009)

Definitely not a Moccasin. A mature Moccasin is very dark with almost no markings.


----------



## woodchip (May 17, 2009)

It looks close to what josh posted pattern wise but the head on this one looks nothing like the eastern hog nose. It has more of a triangular flat type head. This one was probably five feet atleast before i skinned it (lost some due to being ran over and did not trim past the anal area) It did not have any rattler. I'll do some more searching.


----------



## Josh Gertz (May 17, 2009)

woodchip said:


> It looks close to what josh posted pattern wise but the head on this one looks nothing like the eastern hog nose. It has more of a triangular flat type head. This one was probably five feet atleast before i skinned it (lost some due to being ran over and did not trim past the anal area) It did not have any rattler. I'll do some more searching.



Actually the hognose do have triangular heads and no rattles...they mimic rattlers to avoid predators, they also play dead.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigi=11gfgo3su&sigb=13rd87fje&sigh=118nj6vp9


----------



## Fred (May 18, 2009)

Whatever it turns out to be ... just be glad you didn't step on it and it bite you! :doctor::doctor:

I also agree with OldWrangler as it is not a Moccasin. Those things to me at least are a bad news snake to deal with. They also smell a lot like dried egg shells to me and that is most stomach turning when out in the woods walking around as one has to be very close to smell it. :wink:


----------



## wolftat (May 18, 2009)

After looking over all my skins, I am going to stick with my original thought and say it is a nightsnake.


----------



## juteck (May 18, 2009)

Alabama Snakes

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-1308/



edit to add:

http://www.outdooralabama.com/watchable-wildlife/what/reptiles/Snakes/

midland water snake??


----------

